# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Web Cache Server për Mikrotik

## kuadron

Te nderuar,

A din dikush te me ndihmoj se si ta bej nje Cache Server per qellim te kursimit te linkut te inernetit? A mund te cekni se cka me duhet te perdori prej hardware-it dhe router OS qe e perdori eshte Mikrotik?

----------

